# Is it easier to swap 2.7t motor or to swap 6spd into automatic car?



## Craigbec (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello all, I have a dead A6 2.7T with 6spd trans. engine is siezed, fuel pump dead. would it be an easier job to swap the motor or to do a 6spd conversion on an automatic trans car that is running? Any input? Or am I just :screwy:


----------



## audifirst (Apr 10, 2006)

easier to swap motor, and keep 6speed, converting to automatic not worth it,


----------



## Craigbec (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Audifirst. Now I am just trying to find that motor.


----------

